# Friesian Conformation



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

This is a potential buy for me. I'm just horse shopping. I was just curious though, is this Friesian gelding slightly back at the knee?

Thanks!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like a little behind, but the rest of him looks pretty well put together.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Hard to say. A little long in the back.


----------



## RunningwithThroughbreds (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't see anything particularly wrong with the knee, but there's not much substance in the shoulder


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

I wouldn't say back in the knee, Friesians do tend to stand a little under themselves in front, its not correct but something I have seen a bit with them and would say this fellow does.

I think he is lovely tho and could provide many years of sound fun


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I think the biggest fault with that gelding is that I think she is a mare


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

Funny you say that Golden Horse, I thought the same thing but thought maybe he was just hiding it well


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Handsome overall, but a bit longer in back, than I'd like to see. Possibly back at the knee, but I can't see that well from the picture. I do think he is more horse up-front, than in the rear. 

Lizzie


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input! I was just curious. I've been emailing the owner but I have my doubts so its unlikely that I will buy him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

It is a mare. Christina Erickson Art Quilts


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

So, if the OP was told it was a gelding, then maybe he/she is looking at a scam ad, using the picture taken off the net. We see this all the time.

Lizzie


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah I started to not trust the person after a while. She is all about getting a vet check and test ride which I would of course do, but the way things were adding up just weren't good haha. I noticed that in some pictures the mane was on the right and left in others. Stuff like that. Then it was in VA but suddenly in Mississippi with a family friend because the owners claim to be moving to England tomorrow. So I'm sort of ignoring the emails now and looking to others that I can actually drive to and see. When they said he was moved to another state, I cringed and my doubts began haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You dodged a bullet there for sure.


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank God  once I recover from my tonsillectomy I will start horse shopping. I'm excited but nervous. I've never really horse shopped and test rode before. My first horse was a Christmas present that I leased for a bit beforehand (we fought a lot but he taught me a lot). I heard its very frustrating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Make sure you advise the real owner, of the ad you saw, which is a possible scam.

Lizzie


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

sportschick068 said:


> . I heard its very frustrating.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fun, annoying, exhilarating, depressing, you will go through most emotions. You may need endless patience and will definitely need to keep a sense of humor.


----------

